# Burger Tuning (BMS) JB FREE EXPEDITED SHIPPING!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]

*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.

*FREE EXPEDITED SHIPPING​*
Order Link
https://x-ph.com/burger-tuning-jb1-vw-performance-tuner-group-4/


View attachment 7519


The JB1 unit is compatible to all the below models and tested in all markets and on all year models.

Applications:

• 2013.5+ VW Jetta MK6 GLI Gen 3
• 2013 VW Beetle 2.0T Gen 3
• 2014+ Jetta 1.8T Gen 3 170hp
• 2014+ Passat 1.8T Gen 3 170hp



The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

View attachment 7521


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a product to use for a 2019 2.0 T tsi Beetle? THX


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ribbit said:


> Is there a product to use for a 2019 2.0 T tsi Beetle? THX


This question needs an answer.

#ForTheChildren


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Questions:

1)What is your torque increase on the 2019 Beetle 2.0T with only a cold air intake added (and not an upgraded downpipe)?
2)Do you have a Dyno graph?
3)Where does the new torque kick in?
4)Where does it reach its MAX (the answer to question #1)?
​
No _bumping_ when open questions exist on your thread.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

NewBeatle said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1)What is your torque increase on the 2019 Beetle 2.0T with only a cold air intake added (and not an upgraded downpipe)?
> 2)Do you have a Dyno graph?
> ...


Really not a good look to come in here and ignore postings.
Yeah, that's the customer service I want on my car.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Beetle thoughts on Pedal Programmers
​


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm glad this vendor proactively answered all my questions with his responses in this thread:

*What method do you use to pass a volleyball?

What's your favorite road sign?

What forms on your arm after a mosquito bite?*

I wouldn't quite give up on the product, but rather I'd go to their customer service directly, or for probably the best information, go to www.burgertuning.com


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> " *bump* "​
> I'm glad this vendor proactively answered all my questions with his responses in this thread:
> 
> *What method do you use to pass a volleyball?
> ...



*Impressive ... 

*

.








.
.
.
........ ...... ... you, too, know the power of *the dark side  *...​.
​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

B
U
M
P

Every time my wife drives my GTI, she laments that her *2019 Beetle with the 174 hp 2.0T* doesn't have as much "oomph". I'd be a direct buyer for a JB1/4 if only someone who sold one would be able to answer questions about the availability of it for this specific car (just like others have asked in this thread). Oh well, I found a similar product that is available. I'll post that in another thread, so as not to take away from the sponsor who is advertising in this thread.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> B
> U
> M
> P
> ...




.
.








.
.
.
ding, ding, ding

.
.

​


----------



## vwaudiguy87 (Mar 26, 2020)

why not go to burgertuning.com/pages/contact and bypass the middle man completely... NewBeatle I did send you a message of what George sent to me in email.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

vwaudiguy87 said:


> why not go to burgertuning.com/pages/contact and bypass the middle man completely... NewBeatle I did send you a message of what George sent to me in email.





Dan00Hawk said:


> I wouldn't quite give up on the product, but rather I'd go to their customer service directly, or for probably the best information, go to www.burgertuning.com


That's what I suggested earlier, but at this point it would be nice to see if we can provoke a response from the vendor who just seems to ignore potential customers.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

